# cariba



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

one of my caribas has a sore or an infection on his chin. he has been supporting this for quite some time. he is very healthy imo eats well etc. i am asumming he does the odd face plant into the glass like all other p's but, it seems like this infection is alitle more than the average bump on the chin. does anybody have a piranha that has/had one of these sore/infections......... any help or treatments are greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## trick095 (Aug 26, 2003)

I got two RBP and the larger one has something like that on his chin. I added some Melafix and seemed to help but that stuff stinks. I also added a little salt as a general tonic. It comes and goes. I think it is a bacterial sore or something. Not fungal though. Maybe got a scratch from rooting around or fighting and then got infected. I'd try a little salt or some type of med but not too harsh though.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Looks like a callous with an open sore (probably from rubbing up against the glass too often). I had a rhom with a bump on the chin much larger than that one. As long as it doesn't get infected, it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

DonH said:


> Looks like a callous with an open sore (probably from rubbing up against the glass too often). I had a rhom with a bump on the chin much larger than that one. As long as it doesn't get infected, it shouldn't be a problem.


 thanks for replies









yes he is constantly rubbing it on the glass and staring at it moving side to side and rubbing in on the rocks, which is leading me to believe he is not happy with it at all.







Hopefully this will go away one day or get bitten off in a food fight :laugh: thanks again for replies.............


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

my wolf fish has something like that except that it is kinda bloody and also has the skin just hangin off of his nose and upper lip


----------

